# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Glaxo macht Studie zum Dutasterid + Casodex

## RuStra

Auf http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/
kann man US-Studien nachschauen.

Wenn man da als Suchbegriff 
NCT00470834
  eingibt, kommt man zu einer Studie, gesponsert vom Pharma-Konzern  GlaxoSmithKline, dem Hersteller des Avodart ( Wirkstoff Dutasterid, dem bekannten 5-alpha-Redukatasen-Hemmer - im Gegensatz zu Proscar (Finasterid), das nur den einen Typ hemmt, aber beide Enzym-Typen hemmt, s. die entsprechenden Diskussionen)

Was ist die zu untersuchende These?




> _Dutasteride inhibits the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone (DHT) the male hormone that leads to benign prostate    growth.  By blocking the conversion of testosterone to DHT, dutasteride  could allow bicalutamide  to be a more effective    anti-androgen thus prolonging bicalutamide's  efficacy._


" Dutasterid hemmt die Umwandlung des Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron (DHT), das männliche Hormon, das zum gutartigen Prostatawachstum führt. Durch die die Blockung der Umwandlung von T nach DHT kann Bicalutamid ein effektiveres Anti-Androgen sein und so die Effizienz des B. vergrössert werden. 
"

Reisst uns das vom Hocker?
Kaum.

Gefunden habe ich den Hinweis auf diese Studie in der PPML-Liste,
hier kann man sich eintragen:
http://ppml-info.org/welcome.html

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> ... Avodart ( Wirkstoff Dutasterid, dem bekannten 5-alpha-Redukatasen-Hemmer - im Gegensatz zu Proscar (Finasterid), das nur den einen Typ hemmt, aber beide Enzym-Typen hemmt, s. die entsprechenden Diskussionen)



Ich habe eine interessante Arbeit aus 2006 gefunden, vielleicht wurde die im Dickicht dieses Forums schon irgendwo erwähnt - jetzt habe ich sie hier abgelegt - schaut auch mal auf die Tabelle, der Vergleich Finasterid - Dutasterid.
Wie sagte noch gleich DocStrum? 
"Avodart is a better drug than Proscar, in my opinion."

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Ich habe eine interessante Arbeit aus 2006 gefunden, vielleicht wurde die im Dickicht dieses Forums schon irgendwo erwähnt - jetzt habe ich sie hier abgelegt - schaut auch mal auf die Tabelle, der Vergleich Finasterid - Dutasterid.
> Wie sagte noch gleich DocStrum? 
> "Avodart is a better drug than Proscar, in my opinion."
> 
> grüsse,
> Rudolf


Nachdem ich mir einen neuen PK-Progress eingehandelt habe, muss ich natürlich auch fragen, was ich falsch gemacht habe.

Was sein könnte: Ich bin mit Testo 41 (oberste Grenze des Referenzwertes ist 27) Ende Oktober in das Experiment gestartet. DHT war 10 (unterste Grenze des Referenzwertes ist 14).
Ich hatte also einen Riesen-Testosteron-Pegel und einen super-niedrigen DHT-Pegel (wg. Dutasterid bzw. Finasterid).

Ich habe dann das Casodex150 abgesetzt, aber kurz drauf auch Avodart/Proscar. Das könnte der Fehler gewesen sein, denn dann konnte sich der DHT-Pegel derartig erholen, dass der eigentliche Treibstoff für P- und PK-Zell-Wachstum, der vorher kaum vorhanden war, nun reichlich floss. Selbst im Februar hatte ich noch Testo 29.

Wenn diese Interpretation stimmt, müssten insbesondere die neuen Tumore (in der rechten Prostata-Hälfte) androgengetrieben sein.

Und dann wäre die Konsequenz, 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer wieder zu nehmen.

good night,
Rudolf

----------

